

My open source social networking protocol and companion iOS app released today - kylnew
http://postcardsocial.net/

======
kylnew
OP Here. Just wanted to add that I think this is of particular interest to the
HN community because the iOS app, which conforms to the open protocol, allows
any developer to create a web service with a complying API to receive social
content. What you do with the content thereafter is entirely up to you.

~~~
aaronpk
This looks great! Really inline with everything we're doing with IndieWebCamp
([http://indiewebcamp.com/principles](http://indiewebcamp.com/principles)) The
app looks really well designed, I'm impressed!

We've been making progress on a way to sign in to apps like this using your
own domain, where the app can then discover the posting endpoint. I'd love to
chat more about this! I'm in the #indiewebcamp IRC channel on freenode.net if
you'd like to chat! [http://indiewebcamp.com/IRC](http://indiewebcamp.com/IRC)

~~~
kylnew
Thanks very much Aaron. I took a look at those principles and it was a
reassuring list that I might be doing something right :) I'll try and reach
out in the next few days once I've had more time to read about indiewebcamp.

------
stungeye
Impressive. I've been using Tumblr in a similar way, with my self-hosted blog
as the "host network".

I'll download the app and play around. Any plans for a web-based posting tool?

------
xbadxapple
Pretty neat! Good job on that, hope it goes viral fast :)

------
drcongo
Nice work. The app feels really slick.

